# Can you use chain link for a pigeon pen?



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi

Can you use chain link fencing for a pigeon pen? I was told that they could climb through the holes, but it seems too small for them to do so.

Thanks,
katiescritters


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi katiescritters,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk. If you haven't started to build yet, then no, it wouldn't be the best idea for the pigeons. It's also about what can get in at them as well. If you have an existing area, you could perhaps modify it w/the recommended material. Here's a link:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The squares would be large enough to tempt a regular sized pigeon to try and squeeze through the link material. Too many things could go wrong. It could get wedged in, and be a great temptation for a ground predator (ie cat) or even Mr.Hawk that may just be happen to be passing by. While attempting to get free, it could hurt or damaged its wings. If this is the aviary you must have, cover it with hardware cloth.That would make it safer from them also from snakes possibly getting in and keeping them in.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh, one more point to make if I may, when you secure your hardware cloth to the existing chain link fence material, if you use wire to hold it on, make sure it is not pointed into the cage. Even if it is snipped off at the end with cutters, it can still prick their feet. If possible use the plastic tie secure holders that electricians use. Darn, I can't think of the name, but most good hardware or electronics stores sell it...pretty cheap...and they lock when you pull for tension, then you can cut off the excess plastic.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi There Katie,

I have to agree with the others that Chain-link is not a good idea, although it is very strong. The worry of course is not really that your birds can get out but what can come in as fp mentioned. Your biggest concern is with rodents sneaking in to feast on spilled seed and cause other troubles. Both rats and mice can carry in fleas and a raft of other illnesses that you really don't want to have to deal with. Cats and Racoons may also try to get at your birds by putting their arms through the caging and there is the possibility a bird could get injured if not prepared for a sudden attack. We all know how smart house cats are. They are so patient too, waiting for just the right moment. 

And then,... split-second reflexes, a paw shoots out and poof! A hurt bird. 

I think I would not use chain-link fencing.

Cameron


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Part of my flight has chain link.  My pigeons can't get though. But I have modifed the chain link with patio netting and shower curtians. The patio netting keeps bug and mice out. shower curtian keeps drafts out. I Open the netting during cleaning so I can hose out the loft. The curtian is put in place during cold weather or night time.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi katiescritters,

Our flight pen is kennel fencing panels (chain link). We lined it with 1/4" hardware cloth using the plastic wire ties every few feet. After about a year, the plastic ties started to degrade from UV exposure, so we are in the process of replacing them with metal wire. Loop the wire around the hardware cloth and chainlink, twist it several times and cut, leaving about 1/2". Then grasp the wire end with needle-nosed pliers and "roll" the pliers to shape the wire end into a tiny spiral. This will protect the pointy bit from scratching anything. It can take a while, but in the meantime, you're spending time with your birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor said:


> Oh, one more point to make if I may, when you secure your hardware cloth to the existing chain link fence material, if you use wire to hold it on, make sure it is not pointed into the cage. Even if it is snipped off at the end with cutters, it can still prick their feet.


Good point, I noticed that also when clipping the hardware cloth, the ends can be sharp. You can either fold it over on the backside of the cloth where the birds don't go, but when it is used on the floor it needs to be covered with lattice. 

When remodeling the roof my husband used it to cover a huge opening between the main loft and dining room.  I was immediatel aware of the sharp ends and laerted him about it. He went back and put some wood lattice over it, which works well, and looks nice too.


----------



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

*thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info. I'm still new to the world of pigeons and need all the help I can get. I'll cover the chain link with hardwear cloth, the birds aren't in the pen yet so I can still fix it. 

I have another question. Can ducks and pigeons share the same pen or are there disease and stuff that can pass from one to another?

Thanks again,
katiescritters


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

katiescritters said:


> I have another question. Can ducks and pigeons share the same pen or are there disease and stuff that can pass from one to another?
> Thanks again,
> katiescritters



It is not a good idea to keep pigeons and ducks together, as they are two different species of birds, that have different needs and requirements for housing, eating, and lifestyles.


----------

